
San Francisco has worst air quality in the world due to smoke from wildfires - Ibethewalrus
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/417188-san-francisco-currently-has-worst-air-quality-in-the-world-due-to
======
phyller
Ironic that California is possibly the worlds worst polluter. Better forest
management might go farther than electric cars in reducing pollution. (But
also keep the electric cars coming please)

~~~
masonic
Such is Brown's legacy.

California doesn't even have an oil extraction tax (most red states do).

------
masonic
SF doesn't even have the worst air quality in the _Bay Area_. The Livermore
Valley does.

